# Electricity is for wimps... Manual grinder love.



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Well on my slow but ever evolving foray into the world of espresso I thought I was limited by two things... Cash flow and the constant need to tinker. Add to that a love of the retro and I find my kitchen home to these beauties. Yes that's right I don't own a snazzy electric grinder just these (and a porlex) but in all honesty I use at least one of these everyday. The DeVe does espresso and Aeropress very well.. And quick too, the KYM will grind as fine as anything I've seen but takes millennia to do so (it gets used the least!) and the unbranded Middle one (Trosser?) is great for Aeropress but can't quite manage an espresso grind. All in there is less than £30 investment sat there.. Embrace the retro, enjoy the ritual and share your manual grinder love!


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

DOH! If anyone can rotate that please feel free!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Doesn't the Coffee keep falling out?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Doesn't the Coffee keep falling out?


Not with Velcro, it doesn't.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've seen tons of these kicking around online and the thought of acquiring one appeals (I am buying a brand new hand grinder, but these old ones look great to have around).

Are there any particular brands/models that you've found you can more or less guarantee a particular level of performance from, or is it just trial and error.

It wouldn't cost the earth to find out I suppose.


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

DeVe, Diennes. Zassenhaus (the old ones) and PeDe all did grinders that had a good capability fineness wise a lot is luck of the drawer though worn burrs, damage and worn bearings are all possible. The models marked as Mokka often have a rep for grinding for espresso though. Like you said it's not a bank breaker to find out although prices range from under a tenner to over £100 often for very similar units. Don't be afraid of tatty ones the non branded one and KYM were both pretty much black but cleaned up nicely the DeVe is basically as bought. If all else fails they look nice in the kitchen especially with an old lever machine!

I guess I have been lucky in my purchases helped by the fact I set myself a £10 limit per grinder, that said the Burrs on the KYM are quite worn hence the slow grind but it has twin bushes that work well, whereas the in branded one has a single slightly iffy bush hence it's failure for espresso. The DeVe I haven't stripped yet but is my current favourite it also has a rounded metal catch tray which is easier to use than the wooden drawers the others have.


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I like the idea of discovering a real bargain - the low price limit is a really good and potentially very satisfying approach.

I think I'll take the plunge on one or two.

thanks for the tips


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

No worries hope you find a gem!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I bought my 1947 Zassenhaus 496 knee grinder years ago at an absolute steal when bargains were much easier to find on fleabay and it's still going strong and grinds from FP to espresso and turkish with relative ease. I actually need to do some back to back brews to see how it fairs for brewed against the Hausgrind which currently only wins on ease of grinding vs the Zass on espresso grinds NB neither are shabby at this whatsoever turning out a good clump free consistent fluffy grind.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joe the fish said:


> Well on my slow but ever evolving foray into the world of espresso I thought I was limited by two things... Cash flow and the constant need to tinker. Add to that a love of the retro and I find my kitchen home to these beauties. Yes that's right I don't own a snazzy electric grinder just these (and a porlex) but in all honesty I use at least one of these everyday. The DeVe does espresso and Aeropress very well.. And quick too, the KYM will grind as fine as anything I've seen but takes millennia to do so (it gets used the least!) and the unbranded Middle one (Trosser?) is great for Aeropress but can't quite manage an espresso grind. All in there is less than £30 investment sat there.. Embrace the retro, enjoy the ritual and share your manual grinder love!


Nice collection...here is your picture (the right way up)


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I picked up this vintage example off ebay 4 years ago i think including postage worked out £30 from belgium.

Burrs are constructed from tool steel.....really solid piece of kit.

  

Used daily for aeropress/ v60:good:........I did try it out for espresso when I had the classic although it just about ground fine enough it was not consistent . I now have an SJ for that task


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a beauty, I'm itching for another one or two.. Really shouldn't but you know how it goes!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Joe the fish said:


> That's a beauty, I'm itching for another one or two.. Really shouldn't but you know how it goes!


The vintage Zass are becoming quite collectable with some examples on ebay going for over £100

If I was too ever replace the Zass I would probably go for something like the Hausgrind.


----------

